
Why doesn't my cable company understand Unicode? - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2018/08/virgin-media-dont-understand-unicode/
======
ggm
I hate apps which uplift text and decide to replace quote marks to literature
pairs not code pairs.

A lot of mismarked iso-latin1 gets utf-8 treatment,I think many of the fails
happen when people shift editor in implicit binary detected files or acquire
file encoding from wrong web site download.

BTW, have pity for people from non 7bit ASCII culture.. the failure to get
eight but it'd clean email, login, password...

